# walks into a bar



## bev (Mar 24, 2009)

A string walks into a bar with a few friends and orders a beer. The bartender says, "I'm sorry, but we don't serve strings here." 

The string goes back to his table. He ties himself in a loop and messes up the top of his hair. He walks back up to the bar and orders a beer. 

The bartender squints at him and says, "Hey, aren't you a string?" 

The string says, "Nope, I'm a frayed knot." 



Bev


----------

